# Y'all know y'all wrong when....



## havilland (Dec 21, 2011)

1. You grew your hair from BC TO waistlength In one year and don't post a REGIMEN!!!!

2. You come in blushing about your hair's progress and post one dern picture. 

3.  You don't list products in a regi. Shampoo. Condition and retwist is NOT A REGI!  List products!!!!

4. You post your progress pictures WITHOUT A REGI and then disappear from the board for a month and a half while every congrats poster is asking "op, what's your regi?" 

5. You dis someone becuase their journey isn't your journey. 
I abide by the rule "do you...all day. Every day"

Ladies, anyone want to add to the "you know your *** is wrong list" for 2012?  Lol! 

(No fighting please. This was meant in fun.)


Whew.....glad I got that of my chest. 

Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## AryaStarr258 (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when you say you can't admire someone's length because they have 1a hair. Long hair is long hair. Just drool and be happy.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when 101 people compliment you on your hair growth and you don't say THANK YOU not one time in the thread that YOU created!! 

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 21, 2011)

you know you wrong when you claiming lengths that you are clearly a couple inches away from but quick to call someone else out for doing to same ish


----------



## PJaye (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you’re wrong when:

- You take progress pics wearing a dark colored shirt/top.  (I can’t see!)
- You take progress pics 6 feet away from the mirror/camera (I still can’t see!!!)


----------



## janaq2003 (Dec 21, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> you know you wrong when you claiming lengths that you are clearly a couple inches away from but quick to call someone else out for doing to same ish


Seen this MANY times...


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 21, 2011)

you know you are wrong when you post in countless threads about things that have worked for your hair, but you never show a progress pic...smh


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you create a thread talkin about how awesome your hair is, but we have to go to your Fotki (which is somewhere in your profile) and we gotta PM you for your Fotki password. Umm no LOL 




Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## havilland (Dec 21, 2011)

I sooooo needed this "vent" session tonight.  Good ones ladies!


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 21, 2011)

Yall know yall wrong when you lean back yo neck back in yo photos tryna make neck length look shoulder length. *Runs*


----------



## winona (Dec 21, 2011)

LMBO at this thread

You know you wrong when you post a thread talking bout I don't know what happen to hair when you just got a perm, permanently dyed it, then bleached it and redyed it to fix the 1st dye job.  Uuuhh duh you did way too much.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 21, 2011)

You no you're wrong when you say Oxygen grew your hair from a TWA to APL.erplexed





LOLLucille


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 21, 2011)

When someone has all this to say about someones reggie and long science behind everything hair related but has non impressive hair them selves. ;-/


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when you claim that you skipped clean pass 2 milestones and when you take progress pics, you take fuzzy far away pics and we can see the top of your head. Why you leanin so hard??? Plus...show ya scalp! If you went from SL to MBL in 6 months, I wanna see a part. Hell how do I know that's not a wig???


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when you state how "unimpressed" you are with other people hair (including celebrities or a natural hair guru) but your hair looking a hot mess.

You know you wrong when you start "look at my beautiful hair" threads and your hair is either damanged, burnt, or have horrible split ends... getting everybody hopes up for nothing!

-this thread makes me feel messy


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you're reviewing a product but with no pics or even a BEFORE pic to accompany the AFTER pic.


----------



## brg240 (Dec 21, 2011)

A+ thread
I'm guilty of a couple.


----------



## Dizz (Dec 21, 2011)

You wrong as all hell when you come up in here after being on this board for YEARS and start a thread with all your hair history and how you BC'ed from WL or relaxed after 10 years natural or finally got the BEST FLEXIROD SET EVER  and had pantene-status hair that lasted for three whole days and end with "omgggg guys i'm sooooo excited... ... .................................I'LL POST PICS LATER"


I swear you ladies sometimes are like those friggin news tidbits... "You might be having this for dinner, and it could kill you! Full story tonight at 11." YEAH THANKS FOR NOTHING.


----------



## Softerlove (Dec 21, 2011)

1. Posting tiny Azs pics of your progress...I know its a thumbnail but damn!

2. You come in to a thread with a one-liner only for "thanks" not to help the OP.

3. Your regimen is "simple" but with 90435346 steps...really?!


----------



## PinkyRang (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when you post a thread and in the title it says pic heavy , yet there are only 2 pictures. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Coffee (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you always ask what the ingredients are in a product cause you're too lazy to look them up yourself!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you dead a** wrong for having a fotki in your siggy and all the dam albums are empty.

When you take big a** pitchas and we can see your pores. Damn! Resize!

When someone starts a thread on a redundant topic, then posts I did a search and didn't see anything, Well dammit I did a search too and 36 threads popped up. What you type in?

When people talk about their hair and how long it is, but got a pic of *random celeb* on their avi. Can we see your hair? "No, I'm super anonymous" Damn! So I know your name is Wanda from looking at the back of your head? We ain't gon know who you are!

Clean your roon before you take pics! I don't wanna see ray-ray in his diaper in the background!


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 21, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> When you take big a** pitchas and we can see your pores. Damn! Resize!


 
YES!!!! Big arse picture mess up the whole page. have to stroll alllllllllllllllllllllll the way over just to look at 1/3 of the pic. then alllllllllllllllllllllllllll the way back over to the other side for the rest.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 21, 2011)

When someone post a pic of thier hair and another say wow your hair looks great what products did you use and the person says I'll send you a PM. da heck????? Its a secret??


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 21, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> When someone post a pic of thier hair and another say wow your hair looks great what products did you use and the person says I'll send you a PM.* da heck????? Its a secret??*





Some members are vendors and don't want to get in trouble for advertising without paying up.. As for the rest, I dunno.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 21, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> When someone post a pic of thier hair and another say wow your hair looks great what products did you use and the person says I'll send you a PM. da heck????? Its a secret??




They like to feel important chile..


----------



## hair4romheaven (Dec 21, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> Some members are vendors and don't want to get in trouble for advertising without paying up.. As for the rest, I dunno.


 
Big thanks for that because I was seriously like huh??? Do we all need to PM ya??? 
In that case it makes sense.


----------



## ida2 (Dec 21, 2011)

Im subing to this.

Sent from my Galaxy!!!!!!!!


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when you  claim you are natural...and lightly texlaxed.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 21, 2011)

Yall know yall wrong when yall hold on to thin, split, damaged ends just to have length. I thought health is more important. I guess not for some folks.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2011)

Hahaha.  I'm guilty of the lack of pics thing...I rarely take pics...not even for my own personal comparison...I really should.    

You know you wrong when you claim brastrap but the brastrap is all the way up on your neck









I kid...I don't think I've actually seen that hahahaha...but I thought id make something up because I can't think of anything good.


----------



## Softerlove (Dec 21, 2011)

You know your wrong when you claim any length by PULLING 2 strands of hair to the length....
I mean pull in a couple of spots or at least say "I am THIS length in a V shape"...smh


----------



## Zaz (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when making super specific threads actin like a bunch of people meet that description ex "type 4a with a patch of 3c, fine haired, natural, porous, colour treated, formerly hennaed, MBL and longer ladies get in here..." Uhm, you mean you and the _maybe_ one other person in here


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 21, 2011)

hair4romheaven said:


> When someone has all this to say about someones reggie and long science behind everything hair related but has non impressive hair them selves. ;-/



  I like this one.


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 21, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> They like to feel important chile..



This reminds me of a few years back how some folks were on VIP status and would act really stingy with fotki access (not just on this board), makin posts and threads talkin 'bout "My Fotki Will Be Open Today 4-7pm CST!" and you were supposed to be happy for a glimpse of the unicorn hair


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when you sat in the salon chair with your relaxer marinating in your hair for 60 minutes, let the stylist detangle your hair with a fine tooth comb and brush your hair while wet and say NOTHING. Yet, as soon as you leave the salon you start a thread to vent, garner sympathy and ask what you should do.  What you SHOULD'VE done was hopped up out of the chair and LEAVE.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 21, 2011)

When you pull your hair down for length checks and I can see your veins popping in your hands. Stop tryna make that **** stretch! You can see they pressing down hard! The nail be white/blue from losing circulation.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 21, 2011)

When you stay encouraging ppl to claim the next length milestone that they clearly haven't reached yet, especially when the OP has already stated their correct length. "Here's a pic of my SL hair"... "Uh uh you APL girl, claim it!" *runs out of thread*

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol...y'all are a messssss.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 21, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> When you pull your hair down for length checks and I can see your veins popping in your hands. Stop tryna make that **** stretch! You can see they pressing down hard! *The nail be white/blue from losing circulation.*


sorry but I just  @ this, now I gotta start watching when I try that in the future.


----------



## DrC (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you wrong when you try to claim an outrageous length that you're NOWHERE near. You can't claim Shoulder length when your hair don't even touch half of your neck  

You know you wrong when you lie talkin about how EVERYBODY wants to sit up and put their hands in your hair yet you NEVER posted pics of your hair.


You know you wrong for putting sperm in your hair right?  But if you feel that you must go through extreme lengths to get WL hairthen by all means go for it!!

You know you wrong for making that Hair Adrenaline potion lying to people ( a la ValarieMoncherie)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3llI...xt=C35c6955UDOEgsToPDskKDCwO3jY1ebDqKTytmhXOA all while your hair hasn't even grown at all. jand you also wrong for telling people tat you're natural!! and then said you were going to have a hair conference so people can meet you?? Ohmagosh!!


----------



## menina (Dec 21, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> You know you dead a** wrong for having a fotki in your siggy and all the dam albums are empty.
> 
> When you take big a** pitchas and we can see your pores. Damn! Resize!
> 
> ...



im sooo guilty of this, but workin on it. thank goodnes its just my closet door being open


----------



## Tamster (Dec 21, 2011)

you know you are wrong when you swap products and theres hair all over them erplexed


----------



## winona (Dec 21, 2011)

^^^eeewwww


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 21, 2011)

OT Softerlove every time I see your siggy, I have to stop... watch... and laugh--   

Good one


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 21, 2011)

This is a bit dated but you know you wrong when you cosign to every band waggon and new product and you have been at neck length for 50-11 years.  I'm sorry, EVERYTHING isn't AWESOME and EVERYTHING didn't work for you.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 21, 2011)

> then said you were going to have a hair conference so people can meet you?? Ohmagosh!!






> you know you are wrong when you swap products and theres hair all over them erplexed


----------



## Softerlove (Dec 21, 2011)

acapnleo said:


> OT @Softerlove every time I see your siggy, I have to stop... watch... and laugh--
> 
> Good one



acapnleo Thanks!  It makes me smile too...


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 21, 2011)

you know you wrong when you judging someone's sex life in one thread as if your virgin mary but in another thread you talking about dropping it like its hot and peynus sucking techniques 

You know you wrong when you post pics of expensive clothes, shoes, purses, and jackets to fool LHCF as if your UE... knowing good well you not about to buy that mess 

-yeah i said it!!!!!


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ You need to save that for the spin-off. This is the hair care edition.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 21, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> ^^ You need to save that for the spin-off. This is the hair care edition.


 
 i was thinking the samething but had to post it before i forgot!


----------



## MsDes (Dec 21, 2011)

When you talk down about someone's hair regimen (ex. they use too much heat, products with mineral oil, etc) but they're at floor length and you've been stuck at ear length forever...


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 21, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> i was thinking the samething but had to post it before i forgot!



 I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## Dposh167 (Dec 21, 2011)

*1.)* u know you wrong when you create a random thread to show us your hair update. Yet, you include no links to the original thread. We don't know who you are. And I don't know what your hair looked like before.

 Example:
 poster: "hey yall. just wanted to show you my 3 month update". (just pics of a rolleset).

me thinking: umm okay. who are you. and what did your hair look like 3 months ago? We don't all keep track of every thread people make in here. Give us a before pic or something

-------------------------------------

*2)* u know you wrong when you been here for years...and u still don't know what a baggy is.

*3)* u know you wrong when you know darn well u didn't use the search function...but you say you did. ADVANCED SEARCH is your friend. IT WORKS


----------



## Uniqzoe (Dec 21, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you argue a person to death that they have 4a-z hair when it's SL or shorter but as soon as it hits BSL or longer now you are arguing that they are 3a/3b.  

You know you're wrong when you start a thread with 3 strands of shed hair laying on a counter talkinbout what's my hair type!!

You know you're wrong when your "professional" natural hair videos featured ...







Sorry, I know that wasn't a LHCF issue but this had to be the biggest hair joke of 2011.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 21, 2011)

know ur wrong to roll-up on a thread all hype to simply post *"SUBSCRIBING" 
*


----------



## MsDes (Dec 21, 2011)

When you stretch your hair so hard that you pull your scalp down to claim a length you haven't achieved.


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 21, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> know ur arse is wrong when you post simply to let everyone know you're *SUBSCRIBING*



Subbing


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 21, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Subbing


...........



>


----------



## MizzBrown (Dec 21, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> know ur arse is wrong when you post simply to let everyone know you're *SUBSCRIBING*


 
I never understood this??? What does this mean? Cause I thought it triggered something to know what threads you're subscribed to.

Then I learned that all you had to do was go & subscribe through the control panel, etc. Posting it means nothing.

Whats the purpose of posting "subscribed"?? and who cares that you are subscribed?


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 21, 2011)

MizzBrown said:


> I never understood this??? What does this mean? Cause I thought it triggered something to know what threads you're subscribed to.
> 
> Then I learned that all you had to do was go & subscribe through the control panel, etc. Posting it means nothing.
> 
> Whats the purpose of posting "subscribed"?? and who cares that you are subscribed?



I post mostly from my phone. When I post in a thread, that thread now shows up in my 'participated' threads-easier to follow new posts in threads. Typing subbing just means, for me, I have nothing to add (yet) but I want to follow this thread (shows up in my participated section). 'Subbing'  has nothing to do with anyone else. Its not an alert to other posters. We could care less. LOL.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 21, 2011)

you know you wrong if you start some mess and get this thread closed....

please dont, i like this thread


----------



## Kay.Dee (Dec 22, 2011)

DrC said:


> You know you wrong when you try to claim an outrageous length that you're NOWHERE near. You can't claim Shoulder length when your hair don't even touch half of your neck
> 
> You know you wrong when you lie talkin about how EVERYBODY wants to sit up and put their hands in your hair yet you NEVER posted pics of your hair.
> 
> ...



She is such an irritating con artist.  That's all I have to add....and subbing


----------



## EightiesBaby (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong for tryin to give out hair advice to people when you been on the board for YEARS and nothing to show for it 



MsDes said:


> When you stretch your hair so hard that you pull your scalp down to claim a length you haven't achieved.



I saw a thread like this yesterday  the girl was V shaped and two measley strands were grazing right above BSL. Guess that was enough for her bc she sure started a thread saying she reached BSL


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 22, 2011)

You are wrong for saying X product is the best !sh eva.  Nothing can compare.  :wow:I go out and buy that based on your rec.  Come to find out three months later you are on to the next and done found another holy grail.


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you are wrong when you start 7 product review threads in 7 days for products you've only used ONCE. What are you raving about? You've had no growth. You can't tell if the moisturizer really worked because you washed it out so you can try a new product just to rave about it. Why are you even posting??


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 22, 2011)

you know you wrong for being the one who ERRYTIME someone gets past BSL you gotta say "well, it's because they have 4a/b hair that morphed in 3c hair" or "their strands are made of special proteins that prevent breakage" and then go on to complain about how delicate your strands are and that's why you have a hard time retaining length. 

 if the OP has type 3 hair why would you go in and say "lawd chile we's po' 4b types gotsta work reals reals hard to retain our length"?  c'mon son.


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 22, 2011)

you know you're wrong when you make a thread that's DESTINED to cause drama, hurt feelings, and go off to thread heaven *runs like forest Gump and yells shima, k tube, maybe this one, and bonnet child* j/k but for real

you know you wrong when you say j/k followed by but for real

you know you wrong when you start with no disrespect then follow with something disrespectful or say I'm not trying be funny but then say something ever so stank

you know you're wrong when you been here 2 years and afraid to post pictures cause you think you'll get clowned even though you have growth 
yep that's me


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong for bragging about all the growth aids you use - Megatek, JBCO, ovation cell therapy, sulfur powder, Boundless Tresses, MTG, coochie cream, whale's sperm and even your man's sperm  - and 12 months later your hair is actually *shorter* than it was before you started using all that mess.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 22, 2011)

this happens at least 3 times a year: 

you know you wrong for starting a thread: 

"Hey guys did you hear about Shima oil? does is work?"

and after a few _*waits*_ comments and   and other gifs, you bump the the thread and ask "So, no one answered my question"


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 22, 2011)

Yall are goin in...

Ya know ya wrong when you when you comment negatively on loc threads yet you visited the thread 50 times because you want locs yourself. 

Ask questions!  That's what we're here for- helping each other out! 

hair is hair regardless of its form....cheese and crackers!

If its not for you, look and keep it moving!


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 22, 2011)

Zaz said:


> You know you wrong when making super specific threads actin like a bunch of people meet that description ex "type 4a with a patch of 3c, fine haired, natural, porous, colour treated, formerly hennaed, MBL and longer ladies get in here..." Uhm, you mean you and the _maybe_ one other person in here



Then assume that the reason no one responded was because they are not a "popular" poster.


----------



## empressri (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong for simply being lazy and not reading...and then asking a question that has been answered in the SAME THREAD you keep asking the same question about...

then you make 5 more posts 6 seconds within each other going...

so no one knows?....

is anyone there?....

hello?....

whatever i guess im being ignored! screw lhcf!

$&^%*%)(#%&  go through the damn thread and read!!!!!! ive seen this over...and over....AND OVER!!!!

hell even on youtube. you can say something in the video, post the same thing in the box below...and still no less than 5 people will ask you what you already said and reiterated verbally and in writing.

*rant over*


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong for being buck naked in your pictures for no reason and then asking people to excuse your tiddays or whatever else made its way into the picture.
Put on a shirt or at least a bra and then take your pictures.


----------



## havilland (Dec 22, 2011)

Ladies, y'all are On point with these.

Some had me literally spit out my darn juice!  LOL!

Thanks....I needed that laugh.  


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## havilland (Dec 22, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> you know you wrong if you start some mess and get this thread closed....
> 
> please dont, i like this thread



^^^^^this


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## MsDes (Dec 22, 2011)

When you won't show your face....but you show your children's faces. Haha we are cuttin up in this thread.


----------



## Babysaffy (Dec 22, 2011)

MsDes said:


> When you won't show your face....but you show your children's faces. Haha we are cuttin up in this thread.



^^^ was thinking this when I saw a particular thread yesterday lol

Sent from my Sony Xperia Arc


----------



## Giselle685 (Dec 22, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> When you stay encouraging ppl to claim the next length milestone that they clearly haven't reached yet, especially when the OP has already stated their correct length. "Here's a pic of my SL hair"... "Uh uh you APL girl, claim it!" *runs out of thread*
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo



This is hilarious!!!


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Dec 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> when ur arse shows up to simply post *"SUBSCRIBING" *


 
When I first discovered this forum, that was my biggest pet peeve. I was like HUH??? Why do they keep saying that? Is that some sort of code???


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> when ur arse shows up to simply post *"SUBSCRIBING"
> *



*raises hand* Guilty.  When I first joined I had my preferences set to automatically subscribe when I posted in a thread.  I didn't know there was any other way to do it.  I "subbed" to a lot of the old, really long threads I wanted to go back and read later.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you start a thread about henna and lie and say you couldn't find your answer in a search!  READING IS FUNDAMENTAL!

You know you wrong when you measure your growth to the millimeter but don't take the time to research for yourself. My hair is 3.0875344 mm how can I make it grow faster!  Please stop!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

OOOH OOOH I got one!
--You know you're wrong when YOU start a challenge thread and then abandon it.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you can't even admit someone has nice/healthy/growing hair just because you don't like their personality ("ugh...I can't stand her...she's way too bubbly and annoying") or the methods they use ("ugh...she gonna burn her hair off with all that heat and her hair probably ain't even moisturized wit all that mineral oil in it") or whatever it is you don't like.  Clearly the persons hair is beautiful and looks healthy, but nope...ya just can't get yourself to admit it.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 22, 2011)

When you take a pic through your mirror and it hot toothpaste flecks all over it. Its blurry!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 22, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> You know you wrong when you claim that you skipped clean pass 2 milestones and when you take progress pics, you take fuzzy far away pics and we can see the top of your head. Why you leanin so hard??? Plus...show ya scalp! If you went from SL to MBL in 6 months, I wanna see a part. Hell how do I know that's not a wig???


 
 LOL  NikkiQ



pookaloo83 said:


> When you take a pic through your mirror and it hot toothpaste flecks all over it. Its blurry!


 
@pookaloo83 (raises hand) I am guilty as charged LOL


----------



## NJoy (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you've been claiming a questionable length, with pics at a questionable angle, come back later talmbout you just trimmed 2". Oh, the trimmed pic IS shorter but the ends are clearly not freshly cut. It's not that serious! 

Or, if you're up in a "certain length" thread giving out advice on how to get there while your hair...which "used to be" there is "currently" not at it's best. Skip! 

Or, you're complimenting someone's progress for the sake of being nice but clearly the pic posted didn't warrant any kind of kudos. Thank the post but don't straight up lie. How's that helping? erplexed


And last one. You know you're wrong when you're in other threads complaining about a poster or post but haven't spoken up in that thread or said anything to the poster directly. Really??


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 22, 2011)

Y'all know y'all wrong when....

you respond to a question with out thoroughly reading it

example question:"Can you recommend a good deep conditioner without silicone and mineral oil?" 

response: "silicon mix"


----------



## winona (Dec 22, 2011)

I am so guilty of some of these things and it is hilarious


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when someone starts a thread claiming to be MBL and you congratulate them, knowing damn real their hair is nape length LOL

You know you're wrong when you ask how to use henna, we give you detailed directions, and you do the complete opposite of what we said AND got horrible results, but you blamed the henna... this happened a few years ago LOL Yes I'm still bitter ahahaa

You know you're wrong when you post a rave video review on Youtube, but forget to mention that the sponsor either gave you the product for free or paid you. Yeah I went there LOL


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 22, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> YES!!!! Big arse picture mess up the whole page. have to stroll alllllllllllllllllllllll the way over just to look at 1/3 of the pic. then alllllllllllllllllllllllllll the way back over to the other side for the rest.



 posting from mobile you can't see the size of the picture and most times they come out huge. : lachen:

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## GoodMernin (Dec 22, 2011)

You know YOU wrong when someone posts pictures of their flat ironing and length check session and their ends are thin as ever, barely there, and I'm sure they have seen better days and you talking 'bout, "You did a great job! Great progress!" just because a couple of scraggly ends are barely sliding on the top of the brastrap.

I'm still trying to figure that one out. :-/


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> OOOH OOOH I got one!
> --You know you're wrong when YOU start a challenge thread and then abandon it.


 
Why you have to call me out like that LaidBak  

Yeah I know I'm wrong


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 22, 2011)

Y'all know y'all wrong when.... 

you have natural hair like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and you tell someone with natural hair like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that they can achieve this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  with a roller set and saran wrap.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 22, 2011)

Edit:  premature post lol stupid phone!


Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 22, 2011)

This thread tells me we need to be a bit more honest with our lhcf buds in their threads regarding their hair and progress lol.  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 22, 2011)

FlawedBeauty said:


> This thread tells me we need to be a bit more honest with our lhcf buds in their threads regarding their hair and progress lol.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



I be telling it! But I only to it twice a month. Don't wanna come off as a bully.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you use the word "regime" instead of "regimen". I know some of us think we're Generals in this war against unhealthy hair, but...

Sent from my Eris using Eris


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 22, 2011)

Raspberry said:


> This reminds me of a few years back how some folks were on VIP status and would act really stingy with fotki access (not just on this board), makin posts and threads talkin 'bout "My Fotki Will Be Open Today 4-7pm CST!" and you were supposed to be happy for a glimpse of the unicorn hair


 
 I REMEMBER THAT MESS!!!!!


----------



## Charla (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you always have something negative to say about ladies on here and celebrities in a variety of the forums and then when you finally show your face you make me jump back from the screen...literally!...


----------



## Saga (Dec 22, 2011)

^That annoys me too. I cock my head to the side like a confused puppy. *"Regime...? Is that supposed to be french or something?"*

Ya'll know ya'll wrong when you say u been here for over 4 years, and somehow you _still_ have SL hair...how is that possible?!? You just lazy.

Ya'll know ya'll wrong for going to extra-unnecessary lengths JUST TO GROW SOME HAIR. (human semen....really guys?)

You know you're wrong if you come into relatively peaceful threads, then start posting all kinds of GIFS, meme's, and jokes just to get everybody up in arms. _C'MON SON_


----------



## silenttullip (Dec 22, 2011)

Charla said:


> You know you're wrong when you always have something negative to say about ladies on here and celebrities in a variety of the forums and then when you finally show your face you make me jump back from the screen...literally!...



See that's just mean!! Mean!!! LOL



DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> You know you're wrong if you come into relatively peaceful threads, then start posting all kinds of GIFS, meme's, and jokes just to get everybody up in arms. _C'MON SON_



Those gifs are funny though

Another one... You know you wrong when you come on youtube with your hair looking hit and you know good and well it's not going to be a tutorial... *smh* I don't think any of us do it but I see it too dang often.

You know you're wrong when you post talking about can someone give me some advise??? *sits and wonders...* then I see "can someone please advice me?" *hooked on phonics worked for me* switch it around dang, but in defense it may depend on what they speak and where they're from


----------



## SimJam (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you make youtube vids wearing a surgical mask to hide your face ... chile thats just creepy

you also wrong when you make a youtube video hiding under a towel


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol surgical mask?  Wtf?


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Dec 22, 2011)

SimJam said:


> You know you wrong when you make youtube vids wearing a surgical mask to hide your face ... chile thats just creepy
> 
> you also wrong when you make a youtube video hiding under a towel



Haha I've seen that before. It's like what's even the point.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I be telling it! But I only to it twice a month. Don't wanna come off as a bully.


 
@pookaloo83: I love how you put yourself on a truth-telling schedule.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you are wrong when you provide a link to your Youtube channel which a tutorial and the music is very ghetto and full of profanity.  I can not figure out how raunchy music full of profanity relates to hair care.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you’re wrong when:

- You create a thread and the only information you list in the OP is a link to a youtube video or website (there’s no synopsis of the topic or anything).  Then, you proceed to ask for opinions and feedback.

- You create a thread that reviews a product or appliance that asks people to go to your fotki, blog or youtube channel for details and pictures.


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 22, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when....
> 
> you have natural hair like this
> 
> ...



 love it..so true


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 22, 2011)

SimJam said:


> You know you wrong when you make youtube vids wearing a surgical mask to hide your face ... chile thats just creepy
> 
> you also wrong when you make a youtube video hiding under a towel



 
Omg when,where,how did this happen???
Can we get some lanks? That is effin hilarious!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> When you pull your hair down for length checks and I can see your veins popping in your hands. Stop tryna make that **** stretch! You can see they pressing down hard! The nail be white/blue from losing circulation.



That's funny! I'm laughing like a hyena out here!


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 22, 2011)

GreenEyedJen said:


> You know you're wrong when you use the word "regime" instead of "regimen". I know some of us think we're Generals in this war against unhealthy hair, but...


bwahahaha  I think this all the time...


----------



## MsDes (Dec 22, 2011)

When you sign up for 50+ challenges knowing good and well you ain't gonna stick to all of them. (Hehe, I am guilty of this one.)

When you bump a thread 10 times in a row (I'm thinking I'm gonna get the answer to the question you ask but it's just you bumping away)

When you make a youtube video and the music is so loud that we can't hear what you saying.

When you will not try a product just because ONE person out of 100 people don't like it.


----------



## Giselle685 (Dec 22, 2011)

SimJam said:


> You know you wrong when you make youtube vids wearing a surgical mask to hide your face ... chile thats just creepy
> 
> you also wrong when you make a youtube video hiding under a towel



I also find blurry or swirled faces creepy but I get why they do it... Hiding behind a towel is just too funny!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh yes. The girl with the surgical mask. Foolishness I tell you. Lol!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 22, 2011)

you know you wrong for starting a thread saying that your SO or DH HATES your natural hair and then get mad at posters who say that he's unsupportive and narrow-minded, telling them "y'all betta not talk about _my_ man"


----------



## Saga (Dec 22, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> you know you wrong for starting a thread saying that your SO or DH HATES your natural hair and then get mad at posters who say that he's unsupportive and narrow-minded, telling them "y'all betta not talk about _my_ man"


Lolwut? People do this?


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Dec 22, 2011)

When you've been a member for years but make a hair typing thread.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay...I really need to see the surgical mask video.  Please direct me so I can laugh.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 22, 2011)

*Delete.*


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 22, 2011)

Ohhhhhh...I seeeeee


----------



## Bublin (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you 'save your space' to comment later.  Mmmm, you just want a post near the start of a thread - all well and good but you never update your post.


----------



## havilland (Dec 22, 2011)

I had NO IDEA y'all would come out like this. 

I LOVE y'all!!!!!

This thread seriously made my week.

......Raises hand guilty to some of these faults listed and scrolls back through thread to laugh some more.....  

Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## Bublin (Dec 22, 2011)

GreenEyedJen said:


> You know you're wrong when you use the word "regime" instead of "regimen". I know some of us think we're Generals in this war against unhealthy hair, but...
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Eris


 
Actually, here in the UK (and i'm sure Europe also) we say Regime. Until i joined LCHF i thought wtf is Regimen.  I can understand why you would wonder why we say that as the meaning of Regime is usually used in a political setting.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 22, 2011)

youwillrise said:


> Lol surgical mask? Wtf?


 
Agreed.  I stumbled upon her videos this week and was thinking, why make a video if you don't want anyone to see your face.  It makes no sense.  Anyone that knows you will recognise you anyway.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

faithVA said:


> Why you have to call me out like that @LaidBak
> 
> Yeah I know I'm wrong


?? faithVA  Girl you know I'm not talking about you.  

Umm....I'm not talking about anyone in particular


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you join the WSL challenge talking 'bout this is gonna be your year and you haven't even made it to MBL, APL or even SL yet.


----------



## reeko43 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Actually, here in the UK (and i'm sure Europe also) we say Regime. Until i joined LCHF i thought wtf is Regimen.  I can understand why you would wonder why we say that as the meaning of Regime is usually used in a political setting.



So is there a legitimate reason for using the word "regiment"?


----------



## empressri (Dec 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Actually, here in the UK (and i'm sure Europe also) we say Regime. Until i joined LCHF i thought wtf is Regimen.  I can understand why you would wonder why we say that as the meaning of Regime is usually used in a political setting.



Bublin I noticed that also with my UK ladies so I was like oh!!!  

I do like the way some words are spelled compared to the way we do in the US, they're prettier! endeavour, whilst, colour...


----------



## Platinum (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you're a vendor that owes hundreds of dollars in products or refunds. You have time to make threads bragging about your latest accomplishments or  posting in other peoples threads but you don't have enough time to send out products. 

...you ignore correspondence from your customers for weeks, even months then have the nerve to get mad when they put you on blast.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Dec 22, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> ?? @faithVA Girl you know I'm not talking about you.
> 
> Umm....I'm not talking about anyone in particular


 
I know you weren't. It was just my own guilty conscious catching up with me. And I know I fit some of these other posts as well  But I'm not doing any more confessing 

But I hate steaming, won't be creating any more steaming challenges


----------



## Windsy (Dec 22, 2011)

Subscribing....







ETA: how do I subscribe to a thread?


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

Windsy said:


> Subscribing....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LoL!!!!


----------



## Windsy (Dec 22, 2011)

LaidBak I'm dead serious....

I want to subscribe to this thread...what do I do?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 22, 2011)

*you're wrong for implying that just b/c your SO or DH does not like natural hair that the OP shouldn't change her hair b/c men may be less attracted to her. *


----------



## NicWhite (Dec 22, 2011)

This seems like the upscale version of the "Who Gon' Check Me, Boo" thread that went down last year.   

Stay classy ladies.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you make a thread and put "dont quote me" cause you know what you are posting is ridiculous and dont want anyone re-reading it once you delete the original post.


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 22, 2011)

IndifinableJoli said:


> You know you wrong when you make a thread and put "dont quote me" cause you know what you are posting is ridiculous and dont want anyone re-reading it once you delete the original post.



Did someone already say you know you wrong when the OP deletes the original post in a thread? Well they are dead wrong.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 22, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Did someone already say you know you wrong when the OP deletes the original post in a thread? Well they are dead wrong.


 
idk.... i just made that post mainly for the "dont quote me" part. I HATE seeing that when im trying to catch up on stuff i missed!


----------



## natural2008 (Dec 22, 2011)

Windsy - Go to top of screen, click thread tools, then subscribe :0).


----------



## abcd09 (Dec 22, 2011)

when you say you like a product or that it didn't work for you and THAT'S it. You know good and well that on a hair board more info is required


----------



## Windsy (Dec 22, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 22, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You know you're wrong for being buck naked in your pictures for no reason and then asking people to excuse your tiddays or whatever else made its way into the picture.
> Put on a shirt or at least a bra and then take your pictures.


 
i love this one!


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Dec 22, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> When you've been a member for years but make a hair typing thread.



 Hey, some of us old heads are newly natural and never paid attention to hair typing before!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 22, 2011)

when you start a thread excited about you 6 mos, 8 mos, year, etc, progress and your hair is about a half an inch longer than your starting pic...and have the nerve to post your regi. aint noooobody followin that ****


----------



## Bublin (Dec 22, 2011)

Windsy said:


> Subscribed


 
Thanks for telling us Windsy


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 22, 2011)

Bublin said:


> You know you wrong when you 'save your space' to comment later.  Mmmm, you just want a post near the start of a thread - all well and good but you never update your post.



Two words. *Senior moments.  *


Don't judge me!!


----------



## Bublin (Dec 22, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Two words. *Senior moments. *
> 
> 
> Don't judge me!!


 
.  Now that you have confessed, i can forgive and forget.


----------



## havilland (Dec 22, 2011)

FlawedBeauty said:


> when you start a thread excited about you 6 mos, 8 mos, year, etc, progress and your hair is about a half an inch longer than your starting pic...and have the nerve to post your regi. aint noooobody followin that ****


 omg...hilarious!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when...

When somebody talks about your favorite conditioner or hair care company so you e-fight them like a real LHCF gangsta

In the meantime that company could give two s**ts about you


----------



## BklynHeart (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't take it, I'm screaming over here!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, ok I'm guilty of some of these, especially the huge pics. Sorry. 


You know you wrong when you use a derogatory term for a growth aid because you wouldn't use it. Example: coochie cream

You know you wrong when you start a thread based on an epic thread that went to heaven years ago. Umm... I can't read it and I wanna laugh too!

You know you wrong for suggesting women use human sperm to grow hair. I'm open minded, but no.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 22, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You know you're wrong when you're a vendor that owes hundreds of dollars in products or refunds. You have time to make threads bragging about your latest accomplishments or posting in other peoples threads but you don't have enough time to send out products.
> 
> ...you ignore correspondence from your customers for weeks, even months then have the nerve to get mad when they put you on blast.
> 
> ...


 
Dang. It just got real up in here.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 22, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when....
> 
> you have natural hair like this
> 
> ...



And the wrongness continues:

When you rollerset your 4abcd hair, saran wrap it and then make a thread talking bout "I'm so sick of my hair, it won't get straight!"


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> Ok, ok I'm guilty of some of these, especially the huge pics. Sorry.
> 
> 
> *You know you wrong when you use a derogatory term for a growth aid because you wouldn't use it. Example: coochie cream*
> ...




Nods in agreement...


----------



## Dposh167 (Dec 22, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> You know you wrong when you join the WSL challenge *talking 'bout this is gonna be your year* and you haven't even made it to MBL, APL or even SL yet.



....oh lawd!! they totally do that


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't remember if this has already been mentioned, but I think you're really wrong if you're claiming LHCF ol' head status and giving advice and you don't have a picture of your own hair in your siggy, avatar, or profile.


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> Ok, ok I'm guilty of some of these, especially the huge pics. Sorry.
> 
> 
> *You know you wrong when you use a derogatory term for a growth aid because you wouldn't use it. Example: coochie cream*
> ...



Guilty! But, to be fair, it_ is_ coochie cream.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 22, 2011)

likewtr4chklit said:


> And the wrongness continues:
> 
> When you rollerset your 4abcd hair, saran wrap it and then make a thread talking bout "I'm so sick of my hair, it won't get straight!"


----------



## Solitude (Dec 22, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> I can't remember if this has already been mentioned, but I think you're really wrong if you're claiming LHCF ol' head status and giving advice and you don't have a picture of your own hair in your siggy, avatar, or profile.



Dang...._*puts picture of hair in siggy*_ 

I don't like to show pics because these chicks KRAY.


----------



## brittle_hair (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you tag half the people on the forum when you create a thread - only for everyone to come in and look at mediocre pictures of your hair in curlers..

Lol -  

(It's nice to think that someone actually wants to involve you in their thread though


----------



## MsDes (Dec 22, 2011)

Anakinsmomma said:


> Ok, ok I'm guilty of some of these, especially the huge pics. Sorry.
> 
> 
> You know you wrong when you use a derogatory term for a growth aid because you wouldn't use it. Example: coochie cream
> ...



Ok I am guilty about the coochie cream, ok. I'm sorry...lol. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## NJoy (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you post a crazy teaser title and a link to a 2.6 hour youtube video without giving a synopsis or clue as to _why_ we'd want to watch it.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 22, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when....
> 
> you have natural hair like this
> 
> ...



Omg, I just died laughing! I used to haaaaaate that!


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 22, 2011)

GreenEyedJen said:


> You know you're wrong when you use the word "regime" instead of "regimen". I know some of us think we're Generals in this war against unhealthy hair, but...
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Eris



Bahahahahaaaa! Y'all are killing me! Subbing


----------



## Mleah (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you are wrong when you have the confidence of your fans and followers, as a legendary hair guru, and you change your recommendations of "magical it" products and potions weekly because you're actually being commissioned to do so.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you post a YT video of you in your house fiddling with your hair with only the sounds of ambient noise around you, no talking, no voiceover, no music...what's that about.

You know you wrong for post 20-30 min YT videos of you rambling. If I wanted to sit there for that long I would turn on the telly.

You know you wrong for big arse pics in your siggie...and you dead arse wrong for multiple huge pics in your siggie. My little netbook can't handle that.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 22, 2011)

You know your wrong when you make a video review about a product, just read the back and the ingredients like we couldn't read and then at the end say you never used it.

*blows up into combustion*

Smh....


----------



## GoodMernin (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you see a posting showing youtube videos of some Asian chick with shiny, flowing, 10 feet of black cornsilk and here you are like, "I just can't get my hair like that no matter how much I try."

Then I look at your description of your hair and it is 3c, 4a, and some patches of 4b.

Hello. 

She's Asian.

I can appreciate healthy hair from other ethnicities but...I'm just sayin. :-/

It might get straight but it ain't gone flow like THAT dawg.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 22, 2011)

AlwaysNatural said:


> You know your wrong when you make a video review about a product, just read the back and the ingredients like we couldn't read and then at the end say you never used it.
> 
> *blows up into combustion*
> 
> Smh....




or a video review about a flat iron that you never used


----------



## tiffers (Dec 22, 2011)

You KNOW you wrong when you talk about how much fantastic progress you've made, then say "All pictures and information is in this Youtube video!"

I'm on a cell phone and ain't got time to wait for no video to load. I want pictures now and if I don't get them, I KIM. Contrary to what you may believe, your progress ain't imprtant enough for me to be clicking on 57 links. Boo.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you post "see siggy" or some reference to the siggy in a thread that asks posters to post hair pictures.

You know your siggy changes every two weeks!

It sucks going through hair progress threads and someone does that only to find that the siggy is now a gif or weight loss tracker


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 22, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> You know you're wrong when you post "see siggy" or some reference to the siggy in a thread that asks posters to post hair pictures.
> 
> You know your siggy changes every two weeks!
> 
> It sucks going through hair progress threads and someone does that only to find that the siggy is now a gif or weight loss tracker



And we can't see siggies in the LHCF apps on our phones! LOL.


----------



## kupenda (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you jump in other peoples e-fights like they were talking to you. Then get offended when they respond. Wtf did you expect sucka?!


You know you wrong when your siggy has your progress pics from January, February, and March. Ummm...unless you getting an inch a month I seriously doubt your progress is so insane we gotta see it every month


When you conveniently forget to tell people that your avi is a pic of you in a MBL wig...seven years ago...before you had three kids and let yourself go. Then you post a current pic and it don't look nothing like what I expected


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Darenia (Dec 22, 2011)

Y'all know you wrong when y'all start an entire new thread just to say what you are gonna do.

Example:

"Hey everyone I'm going to the salon today to have my hair flat ironed!" 
or
"Guess what I decided to get braids put in!"  

Ummm okay... Could you not have gotten your hair done first and then started the thread with pictures or just comment in the random thoughts thread?


----------



## Jasmataz (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you wrong when you post pics and only have them up for like 2 hours before you remove them. I understand people don't want their pics on the internet forever but dang, can you give people enough time to see them .


----------



## PJaye (Dec 22, 2011)

You know you’re wrong when you purchase a product then create a thread afterward asking for feedback and reviews.


----------



## Meadow (Dec 22, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> When you pull your hair down for length checks and I can see your veins popping in your hands. Stop tryna make that **** stretch! You can see they pressing down hard! The nail be white/blue from losing circulation.


 

This is too funny!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 22, 2011)

When u post pix of your hair at wl and get mad and defensive  when others ask u to post ur regimen  and previous milestone pics


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 22, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> OOOH OOOH I got one!
> --You know you're wrong when YOU start a challenge thread and then abandon it.



I am SO totally guilty of this! I started the APL Challenge last year but inky because it wa like December 28th and no ne else had.  I will admit my failing and writhe in shame!


----------



## MsDes (Dec 22, 2011)

When you're a natural and you diss relaxed heads for putting chemicals in their hair...but you dye your hair...


----------



## tiffers (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^


----------



## nzeee (Dec 23, 2011)

THANK YOU!!! for starting this tread OP. bere jokes! I only caught a glimpse of the 'Who's gone check me boo' epic thread last year so i'm glad to be in on this one.

*...You know y'all wrong when you don't have any contributions to make to a thread but insert yourself in it anyway just to judge the OP or everyone else happily participating in it.*

or is it just me that does this?


----------



## choctaw (Dec 23, 2011)

GoodMernin said:


> You know you wrong when you see a posting showing youtube videos of some Asian chick with shiny, flowing, 10 feet of black cornsilk and here you are like, "I just can't get my hair like that no matter how much I try."
> 
> Then I look at your description of your hair and it is 3c, 4a, and some patches of 4b.
> 
> ...


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 23, 2011)

PJaye said:


> You know you’re wrong when you purchase a product then create a thread afterward asking for feedback and reviews.




or create a thread asking "What is it for?" and "How do i use it?"

"I purchased henna. What is it for and how do I use it?"


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3 (Dec 23, 2011)

@ this thread (only on pg 2)L


----------



## bosswitch (Dec 23, 2011)

choctaw said:


>



  

You know you're wrong for posting this loool! It had me laughing so hard the prof kicked me outta class!!


----------



## Giselle685 (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you are wrong when a poster posts pics of themselves only to find through a new thread a couple of months later that you have those bad boys saved on your hard drive just in case they "step out of line" -- 'say something else b#%%[ and I'll show everyone those alopecia pics with the quickness'

You know you are wrong when you are fussing at an OP for pics who has asked for hairstyle suggestions for an upcoming event or experiment on a new do.. --- they are asking u for pics so why would you turn around and ask them for pics??


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Dec 23, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> Guilty! But, to be fair, it_ is_ coochie cream.



Uh uh. Us UE folks use the one that's for the feet 

Has this one been mentioned: you know you wrong when you start a thread asking for money but only want "positive feedback". 

You know you wrong for posting a UT video calling us haters after you do not receive the "positive feedback"

I'm sorry y'all. That one really ha me like


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Dec 23, 2011)

MsDes said:


> Ok I am guilty about the coochie cream, ok. I'm sorry...lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using HTC Sensation 4G



Apology accepted


----------



## choctaw (Dec 23, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> or create a thread asking "What is it for?" and "How do i use it?"
> 
> "I purchased henna. What is it for and how do I use it?"



y'all be nice ... everybody arrives at the LHCF Academy in their own way ... and it is otay be a ...


----------



## Lucille (Dec 23, 2011)

delete....


----------



## Lucille (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya'll know you're wrong when you assume a posters hair grew fast because she has type 3 hair... and you say ish like for her hair to grow she just needs to breathe


----------



## Bublin (Dec 23, 2011)

PJaye said:


> You know you’re wrong when you purchase a product then create a thread afterward asking for feedback and reviews.



PJaye you talkin bout me?  No fair!  I saw those products in a shop i knew i wasn't going to beable to get to for another couple of months so took a chance and purchased.  Also started the thread to let others know about them as the ingredients were good.  Can i have a pass?????


----------



## NicWhite (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong when a poster is being encouraged to improve their diet to help improve the health of their hair..........and you come up in there talking 'bout, "I eat junk and I have MBL hair"......... then we see you in another thread with the long list of vitamins and supplements you clearly ingest for hair growth.  



 GIFSoup


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2011)

you know you wrong when this is a hair care forum and all we see is so-called sexy pics of your body and your outfit for the day instead of your hair.  this is not the dating game for most of us.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 23, 2011)

Y'all know you're wrong when your bra strap is right up under your armpits and you're claiming BSL. 




(This thread is toooo funny! )


----------



## Solitude (Dec 23, 2011)

Giselle685 said:


> *You know you are wrong when a poster posts pics of themselves only to find through a new thread a couple of months later that you have those bad boys saved on your hard drive just in case they "step out of line" -- 'say something else b#%%[ and I'll show everyone those alopecia pics with the quickness'*
> 
> You know you are wrong when you are fussing at an OP for pics who has asked for hairstyle suggestions for an upcoming event or experiment on a new do.. --- they are asking u for pics so why would you turn around and ask them for pics??



I have seen this many times . 

I'll add some. Y'all know y'all wrong for lurking for years, snatching up all of the discount codes and sale items, and then paying to join only after you already have MBL-WL hair as if you grew it on your own. 

Y'all know y'all wrong when you lurk for years, post a progress thread of your hair that you grew long off of tips and suggestions here, but NEVER post a suggestion or comment to help a newbie. 

Y'all know y'all wrong when you are are constantly questioning whether people's hair on YouTube is real. "I wanna see a scalp pic!" Really? erplexed


----------



## beans08 (Dec 23, 2011)

Can people start naming names? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NicWhite (Dec 23, 2011)

beans08 said:


> Can people start naming names? Thanks in advance.


 
No, I think the ladies want the thread to survive....at least 'till Christmas. I don't know what will happen during the week after Christmas when drinks start getting poured. alcoholicdrink:

Any mentioning of names will be sure to get this thread Chealded. adlock2:


----------



## NJoy (Dec 23, 2011)

beans08 said:


> Can people start naming names? Thanks in advance.


 
Hayl to the naw. Enough damage has been done. I'm over here feeling guilty for making my wise-*** comments. I mean no harm, btw. Just having fun.

But we do appreciate all confessions.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 23, 2011)

NicWhite said:


> No, I think the ladies want the thread to survive....at least 'till Christmas.  *I don't know what will happen during the week after Christmas when drinks start getting poured. alcoholic*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 23, 2011)

This thread ain't gone make it


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

beans08 said:


> Can people start naming names? Thanks in advance.



...........



NicWhite said:


> No, *I think the ladies want the thread to survive....at least 'till Christmas. I don't know what will happen during the week after Christmas when drinks start getting poured. alcoholicdrink:*
> 
> Any mentioning of names will be sure to get this thread Chealded. adlock2:



Y'all know that wouldn't end well...

..........:mob::mob:.............:gotroasted:.......

Then the mods show up:

.......adlock2:......


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 23, 2011)

JJamiah said:


> ^^^^



Just saying. Folks wanting to name names, passive aggressive ish going on.


----------



## danniegirl (Dec 23, 2011)

you know you wrong when you only read the first page of a thread then skip to the last page to see if the drama has started. 

You know you wrong when you think someone is wrong for claiming SL when they are clearly NL but you want someone else to point it out ...and when they do point it you feel bad for the OP


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you post a pic of 2 strands of hair and ask "What's my hair type".


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2011)

Yall have me dying of laughter!!    LOL


----------



## tiffers (Dec 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You know you're wrong when you post a pic of 2 strands of hair and ask "What's my hair type".



And to add on to this, you KNOW you wrong when you post a blurry picture of your little 1/4 inch of new growth, tambout "Can anyone tell me what my hair type is?"


----------



## Royalq (Dec 23, 2011)

danniegirl said:


> *you know you wrong when you only read the first page of a thread then skip to the last page to see if the drama has started. *
> 
> You know you wrong when you think someone is wrong for claiming SL when they are clearly NL but you want someone else to point it out ...and when they do point it you feel bad for the OP



danniegirl WTH! You just caught me but so what, aint no shame in my game


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong when you're trying to sell a product that's half empty for 1 or 2 dollars less than the actual price.  

i.e. "I'm selling Oyin handmade's Hair Dew for $10. Its 40% full."

You might as well keep it. Aint nobody buying your used product, when they can get a full bottle for a better price.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 23, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @PJaye you talkin bout me? No fair! I saw those products in a shop i knew i wasn't going to beable to get to for another couple of months so took a chance and purchased. Also started the thread to let others know about them as the ingredients were good. Can i have a pass?????


 

Bublin: Stop, ‘splainin’, Lucy, and accept your guilt.


I’m kidding, I’m kidding! No, of course not. I’m not speaking of any specific person, just things I’ve seen that struck me as odd. As a PJ, I would never deprive anyone of a good purchase, especially if it’s a conditioner.




NJoy said:


> Y'all know you're wrong when your bra strap is right up under your armpits and you're claiming BSL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


The typical standards of measurement must be recalculated to factor in fat rolls and fat back (it’s called the Theory of Relative Bra Placement).


----------



## tiffers (Dec 23, 2011)

Double post-- my phone is being stupid.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 23, 2011)

NaturalEngima said:


> You know you wrong when you're trying to sell a product that's half empty for 1 or 2 dollars less than the actual price.
> 
> i.e. "I'm selling Oyin handmade's Hair Dew for $10. Its 40% full."
> 
> You might as well keep it. Aint nobody buying your used product, when they can get a full bottle for a better price.



or selling used 2-3 year old flat irons and blow dryers for $10 - $15 less than full price


----------



## MsDes (Dec 23, 2011)

beans08 said:


> Can people start naming names? Thanks in advance.



I don't think most of these are talking about anyone in particular...and the ones that are, well, it's obvious who they are. Especially the one about the potion. If people start naming names...it's gonna get ugly in here.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you gotta come back to this thread and edit your post because you put a lil too much info in it.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you’re wrong when you:

- Delete a multi-paragraph post complete with pictures, diagrams and a link to a PPT presentation and replace it with “never mind”

- Create a thread and the OP is one big 250-word jumbled paragraph and every other sentence begins with “Anyways”




OK, I'm done now (I think).


----------



## NicWhite (Dec 23, 2011)

tiffers said:


> And to add on to this, you KNOW you wrong when you post a blurry picture of your little 1/4 inch of new growth, tambout "Can anyone tell me what my hair type is?"


 
Chile, you not up on that. That makes my 4b appear to be 3c, which means that I got that "guud hurr".


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 23, 2011)

NJoy said:


> And last one. You know you're wrong when you're in other threads complaining about a poster or post but haven't spoken up in that thread or said anything to the poster directly. Really??



I have yet to see this happen... *goes back to reading this thread*  


Um, you know you're wrong when you have this post open in one tab for reference and the search page open in another tab.


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> Yall have me dying of laughter!!    LOL



^^^^^Me too! Lmfao!!!!

I love my hair sistas....happy holidays y'all 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## indarican (Dec 23, 2011)

this thread not gonna make it...lol

you know you wrong for saying you have healthy hair with split ends and a little bit of heat damage...... WHAT?

you know you wrong for saying that your hair grew from sl to wl and dont have a before and after pic

you know your wrong for telling people to put Nair on there hair and not answering when they want to know if your serious or not.... i can imagine how many newbies thought this was the thing to do.


----------



## WantNatural (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you claim you grew from 1/2 inch BC to BSL in one year with only juices and berries, 'cuz you got that above average growth rate, and neglect to mention that you also take 10,000 mcg biotin, MSM, multi-vit, Hairfinity and Nioxin vits, oil your scalp with MT, MN, sulfur, Moe Grow oil, drink protein drinks and green smoothies every day, and do heavy cardio 7 days a week.  

Really?  erplexed


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2011)

This might make the Mods mad LOL

You know you wrong for being Member of the Month when nobody has ever seen you post, never seen your pictures, basically you got some pretty a** hair but I have never seen you post in the hair forum EVER lol 

Yeah I'm bitter LOL j/k




Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Windsy (Dec 23, 2011)

So is this just an undercover rant/vent thread?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 23, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> This might make the Mods mad LOL
> 
> You know you wrong for being Member of the Month when nobody has ever seen you post, never seen your pictures, basically you got some pretty a** hair but I have never seen you post in the hair forum EVER lol
> 
> ...


 
ummm, I always wondered who they were and where they found them. The few times I think to check it out, I didn't know any of them.


----------



## tmhuggiebear (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong when someone asks a specific question and you respond with "Do what works for you" If I knew what works for me I wouldn't have asked. 

Ex: 

OP: I'm trying to figure out whether I should detangle on wet or dry hair. Or should I deep condition with heat or without heat?

Poster: Do what works for you

OP: erplexed Umm thanks for nothing.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 23, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> You know you wrong when you claim that you skipped clean pass 2 milestones and when you take progress pics, you take fuzzy far away pics and we can see the top of your head. *Why you leanin so hard???* Plus...show ya scalp! If you went from SL to MBL in 6 months, I wanna see a part. *Hell how do I know that's not a wig???*



Now that is sad if u gotta front that bad!! You leanin and you wiggin?


----------



## lushcoils (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong when you tell 4b newbies that they can get long hair without deep conditioning because you did it (but you have type 2 hair).


----------



## empressri (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong for purposely, passive aggressively starting sh *t on here..then when folks get on your case you want to rear up and go on e-gangsta like folks smacked your momma and did the do with your hubby in your marital bed.

Really now??


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You know you're wrong for being buck naked in your pictures for no reason and then asking people to excuse your tiddays or whatever else made its way into the picture.
> Put on a shirt or at least a bra and then take your pictures.



or when you do a length check with no shirt, no bra, &im pretty sure i can see your a$$ crack.... but your hair is neck length.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you go to work tired. The reason: staying up all night reading and posting in "gate" threads because there's a possibility that the thread will be locked or poofed by the time you would normally wake up.

(I'm guilty of this :secret I hate missing gate threads.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 23, 2011)

you know you're wrong for asking about your hair type and when the number/letter combo posters suggest is not to your liking you trying to FORCE folks to tilt they head to the left, close one eye and magnify the pic in the OP so they can see your curl and ringlets.


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Dec 23, 2011)

beans08 said:


> Can people start naming names? Thanks in advance.



You know you wrong, right?


----------



## SimJam (Dec 23, 2011)

JerriBlank said:


> Omg when,where,how did this happen???
> Can we get some lanks? That is effin hilarious!


 
I dont even remember how the link to the video got posted or what the original post was abt.

Ive blocked those creepy surgical mask vids from my memory.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you're wrong when...ewe typ lyk dis n expct ppl 2 knw whut u talm'n bout.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya'll know ya'll wrong bc the surgical mask wearing ytuber is a member here and her link is in her siggy


----------



## Bublin (Dec 23, 2011)

Def have to co-sign on the topless/back pics.  They are so unnecessary.  Put a bloody top on.

Oh and stop raising your arms/putting hands on your waist so the level of your armpit raises by a couple of inches.


----------



## Bublin (Dec 23, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Ya'll know ya'll wrong bc the surgical mask wearing ytuber is a member here and her link is in her siggy



Oh my dayz........


----------



## diadall (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong when you complain about not making hip length.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## 30something (Dec 23, 2011)

You know your wrong when you're asking what is your hair type and you're holding up one clump of curly 3c hair in a vast sea of 4b


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya'll know ya'll wrong when a reveal thread for a challenge is full of posts saying I can't wait to see and that's about it.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 23, 2011)

20Something said:


> You know your wrong when you're asking what is your hair type and you're holding up one clump of curly 3c hair in a vast sea of 4b




Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You know you're wrong when you're a vendor that owes hundreds of dollars in products or refunds. You have time to make threads bragging about your latest accomplishments or  posting in other peoples threads but you don't have enough time to send out products.
> 
> ...you ignore correspondence from your customers for weeks, even months then have the nerve to get mad when they put you on blast.
> 
> ...



I hope they take note of this!! It's downright disrespectful!


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 23, 2011)

NM..........


----------



## choctaw (Dec 23, 2011)

20Something said:


> You know your wrong when you're asking what is your hair type and you're holding up one clump of curly 3c hair in a vast sea of 4b





y'all was spozed to be mesmerized by that ONE clump of 3c hair because it is


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you're deliberately not telling people part of your regimen because you don't want anyone else to have long/healthy hair too.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Dec 23, 2011)

mane_Atrraxion 
I like my thick bra strap. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2011)

diadall said:


> You know you wrong when you complain about not making hip length.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V



LMAO oops I did this on Sunday. I was kickin rocks too 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toyas08 (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong when you quote a long post with like 3 huge pics and 5 paragraphs taking up half the page just to say "lol" or an icon as your reply. That irks me so much


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 23, 2011)

^^^O. M. G. I can't STAND that!!


----------



## foxee (Dec 23, 2011)

@toyas08 That's my biggest pet peeve!  A poster will start a thread with three years' worth of progress pics and other members will quote the entire post (including ALL the pics) and add "nice progress!"  Those threads take forever to read . . . scrolling through the same pics over and over again.


----------



## WhoIAm (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you're dead *** wrong when you do a review or hairstyle and I have to click on a link to your blog or YouTube to see pictures. I know you want hits, but that's just rude.


----------



## WhoIAm (Dec 23, 2011)

You know you wrong when your profile pic looks like a Match.com profile pic. Cute cleavage but you can keep the kissy face pose and let's see the hair plsandthanks.

When you have comparison pics and in your starting pic you're looking left, the next one you're looking up and the current pic your neck is tilted and the picture is obviously stretched. How am I supposed to compare those?


----------



## manter26 (Dec 24, 2011)

You know you wrong for bumping OLD arse threads and all the other people commenting like it's new news are wrong too. Look at the date before you give hugs or advice out for something that happened in 2008.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 24, 2011)

When you have beautiful, long, thick healthy hair and you show like 10 pics...but they all in the same pose...let's see it in all angles. You in the pics tryna look sexy...lol. C'mon now.


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Dec 24, 2011)

manter26 said:


> You know you wrong for bumping OLD arse threads and all the other people commenting like it's new news are wrong too. Look at the date before you gives hugs or advice out for something that happened in 2008.



Yes! I get all excited and then look at the date.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 24, 2011)

When gifs get more love (thanks) than actual responses...hehe. I know the gifs be funny but dang.


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 24, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> This might make the Mods mad LOL
> 
> *You know you wrong for being Member of the Month when nobody has ever seen you post, never seen your pictures, basically you got some pretty a** hair but I have never seen you post in the hair forum EVER lol
> 
> ...



i know exactly how u feel  lol


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Dec 24, 2011)

manter26 said:


> You know you wrong for bumping OLD arse threads and all the other people commenting like it's new news are wrong too. Look at the date before you give hugs or advice out for something that happened in 2008.



Lol I'm guilty of commenting  I never seem to notice the date until after I posted my 2 cents


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 24, 2011)

manter26 said:


> You know you wrong for bumping OLD arse threads and all the other people commenting like it's new news are wrong too. Look at the date before you give hugs or advice out for something that happened in 2008.



 I'm torn on this one.  As a newbie, I knew that all my questions had been asked and answered in years past.  So I used the search function to find the old threads.  I would have been "wrong" for reasking the questions in a new thread, and would have been sniped at for not doing a search.  So I just dug up older threads and commented in them to get my concerns addressed.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Dec 24, 2011)

WhoIAm said:


> You know you're dead *** wrong when you do a review or hairstyle and I have to click on a link to your blog or YouTube to see pictures. I know you want hits, but that's just rude.



YES!!!! This pisses me off. 

Someone already said this but it bears repeating. Giving millions of reviews but no photos of how this product is amazing.


----------



## Solitude (Dec 24, 2011)

MsDes said:


> When gifs get more love (thanks) than actual responses...hehe. I know the gifs be funny but dang.



This irks me so much...I literally never see some posters post actual responses, just .gifs!


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Dec 24, 2011)

Solitude said:


> This irks me so much...I literally never see some posters post actual responses, just .gifs!



A picture tells a thousand words,  and if I knew where everyone got those gifs from I would post it right now


----------



## BonBon (Dec 24, 2011)

Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Dec 24, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.



Whoooo ouch! Lol

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## Eisani (Dec 24, 2011)

indarican said:


> you know your wrong for telling people to put Nair on there hair and not answering when they want to know if your serious or not.... i can imagine how many newbies thought this was the thing to do.



To this I would say the person actually considering using a depillatory cream for hair growth is dead *** wrong for not using the sense they were born with. Newbie or not.


----------



## Solitude (Dec 24, 2011)

BlkOnyx488 said:


> A picture tells a thousand words,  and if I knew where everyone got those gifs from I would post it right now






 GIFSoup


----------



## Windsy (Dec 24, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.


 

well damn....


----------



## LaBelleLL (Dec 24, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.


----------



## Raspberry (Dec 24, 2011)

welp, that's all folks.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 24, 2011)

you know you wrong when you been on lhcf for 1/2 a decade and review a different product every other day, yet you're still NL w/ scraggly ends to boot...and i'm sposed to be convinced to buy all those products?  oh.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 24, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> you know you wrong when you been on lhcf for 1/2 a decade and review a different product every other day, yet you're still NL w/ scraggly ends to boot...and i'm sposed to be convinced to buy all those products?  oh.



Ouch!!!  




Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ThickRoot (Dec 24, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.



Woo hoo! Oh my word...smh


----------



## ThickRoot (Dec 24, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> you know you wrong when you been on lhcf for 1/2 a decade and review a different product every other day, yet you're still NL w/ scraggly ends to boot...and i'm sposed to be convinced to buy all those products?  oh.



If growth is your goal, I cram to understand.


----------



## havilland (Dec 24, 2011)

EbonyCPrincess said:


> Whoooo ouch! Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


 
ita^^^^  OUCH!


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 24, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> you know you wrong when you been on lhcf for 1/2 a decade and review a different product every other day, yet you're still NL w/ scraggly ends to boot...and i'm sposed to be convinced to buy all those products?  oh.


 
Bwahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## star78 (Dec 24, 2011)

You know you're wrong when...

You post before and after pics raving about that one product that gave you such "amazing growth" or results and it's obvious that it is NOT the same person in each pic. 

I've seen that in the past from those looking for praise/kudo points or commissions via the "affiliate" link that they kindly posted for those who just can't wait to order said product.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 24, 2011)

I know, I know I am wrong but this thread is straight comedy....... I haven't laughed so hard in my life.  I use to think "is it just me" at some things that I see take place here but I see I am in good company.  

This has been the best $6.50 I have ever spent in a long, long time.


----------



## danniegirl (Dec 24, 2011)

Y'all know y'all wrong when after reading this post you go into every other post looking for reasons why the op is wrong for starting their tread


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 24, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.


*Oh...Snap.*


----------



## GoodMernin (Dec 24, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.



I know someone mentioned that this kind of response is wrong but...this statement deserves a...







Tis what id tis.


----------



## nappystorm (Dec 24, 2011)

When you can't stand a poster's font but you are steadily stalking her Fokti, blog, albums,etc because she has great hair. 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using HTC_A510c


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 24, 2011)

MsDes said:


> *When you make a youtube video and the music is so loud that we can't hear what you saying.*



This^^^^^^


----------



## choctaw (Dec 24, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> you know you wrong when you been on lhcf for 1/2 a decade and review a different product every other day, yet you're still NL w/ scraggly ends to boot...and i'm sposed to be convinced to buy all those products?  oh.





Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.





GoodMernin said:


> *I know someone mentioned that this kind of response is wrong but...these statements deserve ...*



GoodMernin,

*the ultimate hair flip!!*



 GIFSoup


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Dec 24, 2011)

When u brand homemade concoction that don't work and you lie about growth and your hair type. what's that ladies name Cherie  -sumthin.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 24, 2011)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.



In all fairness there is speculation that larger sized women may have longer hair for a number of reasons. One of which being the nourishment from fat may encourage hair growth. Who knows maybe the body rolls are an indication of her hair regimen 

Here's the thread: 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486948


----------



## Windsy (Dec 24, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> In all fairness there is speculation that larger sized women may have longer hair for a number of reasons. One of which being the nourishment from fat may encourage hair growth. Who knows maybe the body rolls are an indication of her hair regimen
> 
> Here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486948


 


da hell?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 24, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 You are so wrong!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2011)

Well damn!  If you don't want to see my fat rolls, stay the hell outta my fotki!


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 24, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> In all fairness there is speculation that larger sized women may have longer hair for a number of reasons. One of which being the nourishment from fat may encourage hair growth. Who knows maybe the body rolls are an indication of her hair regimen
> 
> Here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486948


So I lost weight for nothing? I needs to gain it back?!


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 24, 2011)

when you post before & after length progress pics & I'm not sure which is which


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 24, 2011)

When you roll up in a thread about  growth aids talmbout how unnecessary they are. Maybe they are unnecessary _for you_, but some of us need all the help we can get. Get out the thread and let us have our fun.


----------



## FearlessNik (Dec 24, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> In all fairness there is speculation that larger sized women may have longer hair for a number of reasons. One of which being the nourishment from fat may encourage hair growth. Who knows maybe the body rolls are an indication of her hair regimen
> 
> Here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486948



I'm fat. But my hair isn't getting any of the benefits. Maybe I need to rub te meat directly on my hair?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 24, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> When you roll up in a thread about growth aids talmbout how unnecessary they are. Maybe they are unnecessary _for you_, but some of us need all the help we can get. Get out the thread and let us have our fun.


cocosweet 

Usually the poster has MBL to TL hair....


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 24, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> In all fairness there is speculation that larger sized women may have longer hair for a number of reasons. One of which being the nourishment from fat may encourage hair growth. Who knows maybe the body rolls are an indication of her hair regimen
> 
> Here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=486948


 
*This Is Going Too Far.*


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 24, 2011)

You know you wrong when you say "I got the best rollerset today! I'm at work will post pics when I get off" WTF?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2011)

^^^ That annoys me too, Pook!

Then they forget to post the dern pics!!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 24, 2011)

FearlessNik said:


> I'm fat. But my hair isn't getting any of the benefits. Maybe I need to rub te meat directly on my hair?



Oh snap! If it works let us know and start a challenge!


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## liberationtheory (Dec 24, 2011)

Confession: I didn't know before this thread that you can subscribe without replying in it.

I shall do no wrong in 2012.. not much.


----------



## Saga (Dec 24, 2011)

You know you're wrong when u steal progress pictures from LHCF in order to promote your PHONY growth aids, or your BOOTLEG "Hair Care: Secrets to Magical Unicorn Growth" book.

You know you're wrong when you're having a civil discussion via the forums, then as soon as someone disagrees with what you say, you wanna pull out the 10th degree black belt in e-karate and get all defensive.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 24, 2011)

cocosweet said:


> When you roll up in a thread about  growth aids talmbout how unnecessary they are. Maybe they are unnecessary _for you_, but some of us need all the help we can get. Get out the thread and let us have our fun.




Girl yes!!!  Or this-
"Growth aids don't work.  Just let your hair alone and it will grow."   *Shut it!*   I know good and well that they work for me.


----------



## WhippedButterCreme (Dec 24, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> When you pull your hair down for length checks and I can see your veins popping in your hands. Stop tryna make that **** stretch! You can see they pressing down hard! The nail be white/blue from losing circulation.



This had be crackin' up!!


----------



## manter26 (Dec 24, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> I'm torn on this one.  As a newbie, I knew that all my questions had been asked and answered in years past.  So I used the search function to find the old threads.  I would have been "wrong" for reasking the questions in a new thread, and would have been sniped at for not doing a search.  So I just dug up older threads and commented in them to get my concerns addressed.



I'm talking about threads like "does this weave look like a wig" and "look what this ***** did to my baby's hair" when the weave's been in a landfill for at least 5 years and the "baby" is in college. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 24, 2011)

> I'm talking about threads like "does this weave look like a wig" and "look what this ***** did to my baby's hair" *when the weave's been in a landfill for at least 5 years and the "baby" is in college.*


......


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 24, 2011)

This may have been posted...but...

I think you are dead wrong when the only reason you revive an old thread is to complete the "poll"...I am thinking that the thread has been updated with some recent information or there is a question..not

Also if I have posted a regimen in the same thread we have "talked" in - why would you PM me about what else I do in my regimen (as if I am hiding something)


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Dec 24, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I'm talking about threads like "does this weave look like a wig" and "look what this ***** did to my baby's hair" when the weave's been in a landfill for at least 5 years and the "baby" is in college.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



But it was nice getting an update on the baby's hair...


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 24, 2011)

Y'all know y'all wrong when you take out the popcorn for completely innocent questions asked by a threads OP. Tryna break out drama cause you bored.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 24, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you come in every thread and no matter what kind of hair or specific circumstances the OP has, you repeat the same advice and product recommendations and use the same examples. Every single time.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Dec 24, 2011)

MsDes said:


> When you won't show your face....but you show your children's faces. Haha we are cuttin up in this thread.



Yeesssss. Makes no sense to me!  I would think you wouldn't want your children's pictures out there on the Internet like that.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 25, 2011)

When you start a "has anyone tried Shima Oil" thread knowing full well a whole lot of tomfoolery is about to ensue!


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 25, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You know you're wrong when you come in every thread and no matter what kind of hair or specific circumstances the OP has, you repeat the same advice and product recommendations and use the same examples. Every single time.



yes! esp. if you been recycling the same pictures for 10 yrs using them to back up the proof of your methods!


----------



## Tamster (Dec 25, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> yes! esp. if you been recycling the same pictures for 10 yrs using them to back up the proof of your methods!


----------



## PersuasiveBeauty (Dec 25, 2011)

Y'all know y'all wrong when someone come in talking about they want to relax/texlax their natural hair and asks for tips and suggestions, you don't even give them what they want, you just start giving them the third degree "OP. Are you sure that you've tried to love your natural hair?! OP maybe you should try this technique on your natural hair instead" ...They just want to know whether or not they should get lye or no lye....

But when someone comes in here talking about I'm going natural, y'all be sittin up there like


----------



## beauti (Dec 25, 2011)

*you know you dead az.z wrong when you gather all your research from LHCF, grow your hair to floor length,then launch a product line claiming you used that product your entire journey to grow from ******** length to floor length in 1.5years....yeah aiight!


you know you dead wrong for kissing a.zz just because the person has WL hair or longer:
you: can anyone recommend a good DC?
NL member: I really like Silicone Mix, it gives alot of slip
you: oh...thnx
TBL member: I use dog urine mixed with my own sh!t and gurrl it hasn't let me down
you: OMG OMG is that you responding to my post??? i luv your hair! i stalk your fotki OMG OMG i cant believe you replied! i am not worthy! i am not worthy!   


you know you dead wrong when somebody make a funny response to a thread and yall dont thank that poster but you thank the next one who quotes that funny poster with a LOL response 


yall know yall dead az.z wrong when you post those woe is me threads crying about how now that you got BSL hair a group of random strangers insist that you gotta be mixed with cherokee, big foot, sasquash, Irish, swiss, and pakistani  and it happens so much that although both your parents are from an african village you go with it but oh you feel sooo bad,should you just correct them??   *


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 25, 2011)

PrettyBrownGirl86 said:


> *You know you wrong when you post a thread and in the title it says pic heavy , yet there are only 2 pictures. *
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100





pookaloo83 said:


> *When you pull your hair down for length checks and I can see your veins popping in your hands. Stop tryna make that **** stretch! You can see they pressing down hard! The nail be white/blue from losing circulation.*





IndifinableJoli said:


> *you know you wrong when you judging someone's sex life in one thread as if your virgin mary but in another thread you talking about dropping it like its hot and peynus sucking techniques *
> 
> *You know you wrong when you post pics of expensive clothes, shoes, purses, and jackets to fool LHCF as if your UE... knowing good well you not about to buy that mess
> 
> -yeah i said it!!!!! *





MsDes said:


> *When you talk down about someone's hair regimen (ex. they use too much heat, products with mineral oil, etc) but they're at floor length and you've been stuck at ear length forever...*





MilkChocolateOne said:


> *Y'all know y'all wrong when....
> 
> you respond to a question with out thoroughly reading it* *
> 
> ...





Charla said:


> *You know you're wrong when you always have something negative to say about ladies on here and celebrities in a variety of the forums and then when you finally show your face you make me jump back from the screen...literally!.*..





Platinum said:


> *You know you're wrong when you're a vendor that owes hundreds of dollars in products or refunds. You have time to make threads bragging about your latest accomplishments or  posting in other peoples threads but you don't have enough time to send out products.
> 
> ...you ignore correspondence from your customers for weeks, even months then have the nerve to get mad when they put you on blast.*
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





			
				FlawedBeauty;14901115[B said:
			
		

> ]*when you start a thread excited about you 6 mos, 8 mos, year, etc, progress and your hair is about a half an inch longer than your starting pic...and have the nerve to post your regi. aint noooobody followin that ***** [/B]










 I can't breath!! I love LHCF!!

Oh yeah you know you wrong when you pushing some old expired ish that you done had for 6 years on the hair product exchange board. erplexed


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 25, 2011)

beauti said:


> *you know you dead az.z wrong when you gather all your research from LHCF, grow your hair to floor length,then launch a product line claiming you used that product your entire journey to grow from ******** length to floor length in 1.5years....yeah aiight!
> 
> 
> you know you dead wrong for kissing a.zz just because the person has WL hair or longer:
> ...




 I can't take it!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 25, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> You know you're wrong when you come in every thread and no matter what kind of hair or specific circumstances the OP has, you repeat the same advice and product recommendations and use the same examples. Every single time.


 


iri9109 said:


> yes! esp. if you been recycling the same pictures for 10 yrs using them to back up the proof of your methods!


 


Tamster said:


>


 To the corner.  Each and everyone of you Chaosbutterfly iri9109 Tamster


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 25, 2011)

Y'all know y'all wrong when.... 

you give rave reviews for products that you have never used alone.

"I love honeysuckle rose, it's the best dc ever.  It's my holy grail.  I have never used it alone.  I always mix it with olive oil, honey, shea butter, hibiscus powder aloe vera juice, silk amino acids and glycerine when I use it.  It gives the best slip."


Seriously, how do you know if the product is really working for you? How can you recommend it to someone else?


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Dec 25, 2011)

beauti said:


> B]you know you dead az.z wrong when you gather all your research from LHCF, grow your hair to floor length,then launch a product line claiming you used that product your entire journey to grow from ******** length to floor length in 1.5years....yeah aiight!






> you know you dead wrong for kissing a.zz just because the person has WL hair or longer:
> you: can anyone recommend a good DC?
> NL member: I really like Silicone Mix, it gives alot of slip
> you: oh...thnx
> ...


I can't stop laughing. But this is sooooooo true. 


> you know you dead wrong when somebody make a funny response to a thread and yall dont thank that poster but you thank the next one who quotes that funny poster with a LOL response



Again, you are dead on with this one.  I've noticed it as well and just laugh my head off about it. Most of the time it's based on the "popularity" of the poster.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 25, 2011)

Y'all know you're wrong for creating a nationwide shortage of Crisco.  It's holiday time and folks can't make their famous flaky pie crusts.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 25, 2011)

Carrie A said:


> Y'all know your wrong for creating a nationwide shortage of Crisco.  It's holiday time and folks can't make their famous flaky pie crusts.



I'm about to sell my Crisco on eBay for $500 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsDes (Dec 25, 2011)

When your "progress pics" show no progress...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 25, 2011)

I know I'm wrong because I can think of folks for every single post in this thread. I think ive been here too long lol


----------



## BklynHeart (Dec 25, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when....
> 
> you give rave reviews for products that you have never used alone.
> 
> ...


 
 THANK YOU!!!! I give those posts a side-eye 'til I knock myself out.


----------



## Skiggle (Dec 25, 2011)

There are only 10 replies to a thread with 1,500 views...lol:


----------



## lana (Dec 25, 2011)

You know you're wrong when some tearful girl posts about the sad situation in her life and she's looking for advice or support whether it's her *new* *ex* boyfriend that used to be her old boyfriend but she took him back and now he's dating her pastor....or the girl that comes on here talking about the guy that she likes, but he hasn't noticed her yet, but they go to the same church and she's wondering if she should try to get his attention, but she thinks he has a fiance/wife, but she's not sure, so what should she do? Cause he is really on her mind....

Then you respond and ask her "Cher (fake user name)...is that you? Aren't you the OP that came on here last month talking about you like the guy's best friend instead of him, but you might go with him if that will get you closer to your goal? *I knew that was you!" *

Yet you never respond to the question or offer help....(lol) Ya'll know you wrong for that.


----------



## lana (Dec 25, 2011)

JasmineLatice said:


> You know you wrong when you post pics and only have them up for like 2 hours before you remove them. I understand people don't want their pics on the internet forever but dang, can you give people enough time to see them .


 
I admit that I'm guilty of this...but people are Kray Kray...this year a girl I had met only once e-stalked me and told me about it later. Scared the mess out of me.   But for those that haven't been e-stalked...keep those pictures up!


----------



## lana (Dec 25, 2011)

When I was a newbie I followed bad advice so I gotta say:

You know you are wrong when you tell us that you are gettin fabulous growth, 2+ inches a month from some animal medicine - only sold in Canada or Mexico, oh but when you apply it to your scalp, ignoring the* "do not ingest or place on skin"* warning on the bottle and it gives you visions and hallucinations, *it's worth it for hair growth*! Girl you betta go get yours! 

You are wrong for that! Cause some of us were once desperate enough to try it!


----------



## lana (Dec 25, 2011)

One last one...

You are wrong for starting a thread about how much Sulfur has changed your hair for the better, even though you no longer have friends cause of the smell and your workmates won't sit near you and have even moved their desk because you stink like spoiled eggs, but your hair is growing down to your hip now and you tell us: _girl you better go get your bottle too! _

No, we do not want to be like you. I'm sorry, we just don't. You actually stink.. no, it's not okay....it's just not.


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, you're wrong when you start a thread asking for tips/advice to help you make a decision about something, and you receive a few responses (possibly from "unpopular posters").   Well, you don't "THANKS" the responders, but instead, add a post saying something like, "Any more suggestions?"...seemingly ignoring the replies that you *did *get.


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 25, 2011)

You know you wrong when you are quick to tell OP that her man don't want her in a relationship thread because you "keep it real like that and ahead of the game" but really you a bitter woman who got cheated on yourself... I be like dang! Why so harsh and blunt??? You see Op sad

Sent from my droid


----------



## futurelonglocks (Dec 25, 2011)

Yall know yall wrong when you start a thread that you know will cause drama then go run to mods and ask them to delete after it gets heated.


----------



## Tamster (Dec 25, 2011)

you know you wrong when you argue people down post after post... dang sometimes people just aren't going to agree! different strokes for different folks. if they dont wanna try x,y, z, then they wont!

you know you wrong when you use the same tired pics to make your point.pics from 2001 aint gon do it boo


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 25, 2011)

Tamster said:


> you know you wrong when you argue people down post after post... dang sometimes people just aren't going to agree! different strokes for different folks. if they dont wanna try x,y, z, then they wont!
> 
> you know you wrong when you use the same tired pics to make your point.pics from 2001 aint gon do it boo



To the corner. You know why....


----------



## yorkpatties (Dec 25, 2011)

You know you wrong when you stopped reading any threads having to do with hair care and ONLY read the thread about what is WRONG with LHCF. LOL

*Not directed towards any particular person/people. Just saying this thread has gotten so LONG in a short amount of time!!! Looks like there's a lot gone wrong in these parts.*


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 25, 2011)

You know you're wrong when you come into a big thread without personal attacks or fighting talking about "I can't believe this thread is still open!", not out of surprise or happiness you can still participate, but because you're mad adults are having fun discussing such a subject. Then _surprise!_ the thread is locked not too long after you said that like we don't know who told.  _One _should take a _night _ out to _stand _in the corner for that one.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 25, 2011)

lana said:


> You know you're wrong when some tearful girl posts about the sad situation in her life and she's looking for advice or support whether it's her *new* *ex* boyfriend that used to be her old boyfriend but she took him back and now he's dating her pastor....or the girl that comes on here talking about the guy that she likes, but he hasn't noticed her yet, but they go to the same church and she's wondering if she should try to get his attention, but she thinks he has a fiance/wife, but she's not sure, so what should she do? Cause he is really on her mind....
> 
> Then you respond and ask her "Cher (fake user name)...is that you? Aren't you the OP that came on here last month talking about you like the guy's best friend instead of him, but you might go with him if that will get you closer to your goal? *I knew that was you!" *
> 
> Yet you never respond to the question or offer help....(lol) Ya'll know you wrong for that.



Lol, YESSSS! Every time I see that happen I'm like" Dang..." SMH


----------



## NJoy (Dec 25, 2011)

Yo mama so fat... huh?... oh wait.  Wrong thread.

Ah well, I hope everyone's having a VERY Merry Christmas! 

Now, back to your regular venting...er, I mean...posting.


----------



## Tamster (Dec 25, 2011)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> To the corner. You know why....


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 25, 2011)

> You know you wrong when you send people long arse pm's arguing points to death that you know nobody gives a **** about


*People Are Really Doing This.*


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Dec 25, 2011)

Zuleika said:


> Girl Yes!!!


*I'm Shocked And Confused. Why Come?!*
*I Need Names. Its Real Out Here.*


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 25, 2011)

*I was reading through these laughing when I notice that some folk here will thank someone (namingly the popular well known posters) for something that did not warrant a thanks erplexed. They said nothing useful. I'm going back to where I was reading .*


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yo mama so fat... huh?... oh wait.  Wrong thread.
> 
> Ah well, I hope everyone's having a VERY Merry Christmas!
> 
> Now, back to your regular venting...er, I mean...posting.


 
NJoy now that right dear is funny a$$ heyall!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 25, 2011)

TamedTresses said:


> You know you wrong when you join the WSL challenge talking 'bout this is gonna be your year and you haven't even made it to MBL, APL or even SL yet.


*It's called faith . You know, the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.*


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 25, 2011)

Zuleika said:


> Who are the popular posters?


*Start at page one and read. I promise you will see them.*


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 25, 2011)

You know you wrong when you post condensing responses back to back that include quotes of other members within a thread.  Oh yeah, the original responses took place 3 days ago, glad to see you have some free time and feel the need to flex your passive aggressive e-muscle. 

Who cares what you have to say or think about something that was said days ago.  Go sit down somewhere and make better use of your time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2011)

---------------


----------



## ProtectiveStyling (Dec 25, 2011)

You know you wrong when after clearly reading the types of threads we dislike and mentioned in this thread, yo arse go start one. 

I have seen atleASt seven already in the past couple days. And I know some of yal read the posts in here before starting that thread cause they got a million thanks.. You can't miss it!

Sent from my droid


----------



## MsDes (Dec 25, 2011)

When you call 4b/c type hair n***a hair. And all the other types "good hair". Smh. Hear it all the time.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 25, 2011)

Lissa0821 said:


> You know you wrong when you post condensing responses back to back that include quotes of other members within a thread. Oh yeah, the original responses took place 3 days ago, glad to see you have some free time and feel the need to flex your passive aggressive e-muscle.
> 
> Who cares what you have to say or think about something that was said days ago. Go sit down somewhere and make better use of your time.


----------



## havilland (Dec 25, 2011)

NJoy said:


> Yo mama so fat... huh?... oh wait.  Wrong thread.
> 
> Ah well, I hope everyone's having a VERY Merry Christmas!
> 
> Now, back to your regular venting...er, I mean...posting.



^^^^Yep.....

Merry Christmas, ladies. 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 25, 2011)

* OT: Y'all know y'all wrong when you have the "I'm Sexy and I know it" gif up for me to drool and simultaneously vomit at every time I see it.  

* When you've been natural for two months and suddenly have the nerve to the the ultimate Stalin natural Nazi if someone dares to flat iron their hair.  

* (This may have been said) Your hair is 1/4" and you're starting threads on every single hair forum and message board on the internet asking your hair type (when your hair is wet with a half a gallon of Ecostyler).  When someone tells you you're a 4a/4b, you keep going until someone satisfy your ego you by calling you a 3c.


----------



## Saga (Dec 25, 2011)

moonglowdiva said:


> *It's called faith . You know, the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.*



But why join a challenge if you haven't even reached the smaller milestones first? That's like saying I can graduate college by skipping freshman year and going straight to being a senior. Sure, faith is good, and there's nothing wrong with having goals, but if you fail to appreciate the small loses and victories that got you there then what's the point?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 25, 2011)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> But why join a challenge if you haven't even reached the smaller milestones first? That's like saying I can graduate college by skipping freshman year and going straight to being a senior. Sure, faith is good, and there's nothing wrong with having goals, but if you fail to appreciate the small loses and victories that got you there then what's the point?


 
I've done this from the beginning. It puts you in the mindset of already being there. I wasn't APL while hanging out in WL threads. I don't think I even hung out in the APL thread. I made my goal same year. To each her own. Don't knock it, Mama.

@*DanceOnTheSkylines*


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2011)

NJoy said:


> I've done this from the beginning. It puts you in the mindset of already being there. I wasn't APL while hanging out in WL threads. I don't think I even hung out in the APL thread. I made my goal same year. To each her own. Don't knock it, Mama.
> 
> @*DanceOnTheSkylines*


hmm, I understand. I usually just set up a long term goal and then a bunch of short term goals. I suppose as long as you actually stay motivated and actually reach your goal, it doesn't make a big difference.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 26, 2011)

You know you wrong when...
You come to the hair board, which you forgot even existed, just to post on this dramatic thread LOL 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 26, 2011)

you know you wrong when you start a challenge for next year when it's only july or august of this year.....


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 26, 2011)

When you go in on relaxers and relaxed heads and talk about how you've been natural for 80 years and would never use creamy crack...

Meanwhile...

You put on your gas mask and gloves, open all your windows, turn on all your fans, put formaldehyde on your head so you can wear it straight, then come back tombout "Yeah, but it's different cuz it wears off and I'm still natural!"


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^^   OOOOOhhh WEEEEE!   
Yep, that right there!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 27, 2011)

yall know yall wrong when you go through 50 pages worth of threads just to bump all the Reveal- December-2011 threads (that mind you) you were NOT part of, reminding everyone that DID take part to reveal their progress  

and u know ur wrong when you write a long paragraph to respond to someone's question, and then end with 'but this may not apply to you'


----------



## Bublin (Dec 27, 2011)

You know you wrong when you pull up your stockings (pantyhose/tights) as high as they can go and wear a tight t-shirt so your 'waist' look defined, just so you can claim WL hair.


----------



## MsDes (Dec 28, 2011)

When you wear a lacefront wig and the hairline is sitting far down on your forehead. C'mon now, make it look natural.


----------



## Anne26 (Dec 28, 2011)

When you only see the bad side of someone's regimen/products/styles/hair type/hair choices in general.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 29, 2012)

bumping!!
you know there's more wrong to be told.... lol


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh no, I this thread is back?  Duhn dun dunnn


----------



## Phaer (Jan 31, 2012)

I couldn't stop laughing, when I was taking the msm pills my momma would get on me about the noxious side effects.


			
				lana said:
			
		

> One last one...
> 
> You are wrong for starting a thread about how much Sulfur has changed your hair for the better, even though you no longer have friends cause of the smell and your workmates won't sit near you and have even moved their desk because you stink like spoiled eggs, but your hair is growing down to your hip now and you tell us: girl you better go get your bottle too!
> 
> No, we do not want to be like you. I'm sorry, we just don't. You actually stink.. no, it's not okay....it's just not.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jan 31, 2012)

Bublin said:


> You know you wrong when you pull up your stockings (pantyhose/tights) as high as they can go and wear a tight t-shirt so your 'waist' look defined, just so you can claim WL hair.


 
_Who _does that? Bublin are you making a confession Never heard of such a thing. That seems like it takes too much effort!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 31, 2012)

HOW DID I MISS THIS!

Oh yea! I'm that poster that forgot about the hairboard


----------



## Embyra (Jan 31, 2012)

i have been sitting here just thanking post


----------



## longfroinghair (Jan 31, 2012)

Vanthie said:


> Y'all know y'all wrong when the 2009, 2010, 2011 hair pics show hair length progress, but the naked back fat rolls are the same, or even increasing. Priorities need to be made.



Lmbooo!  Ohh lawwd 
Ya can't compare the two. I'm thinking it's easier to protective style and stick to a hair reggie ....than get up everyday and break a good sweat in the gym.


----------



## beauti (Jan 31, 2012)

*yall know yall wrong when the op post a thread asking people to list their regimens and product recommendations and you come in the thread posting your 50 step regimen but instead of including the name of the products that work for you, you say:

i moisturize with this special concoction i stumbled upon that hydrates my hair beyond belief for 14 days straight without reapplication. hth!

 umm... so you just gon' leave and not tell us what this concoction consists of? dang erplexed *


----------



## MsDes (Jan 31, 2012)

When you post a pic of your progress...but no starting pic.  :-(

Sorry if this was posted already.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 31, 2012)

beauti said:


> *yall know yall wrong when the op post a thread asking people to list their regimens and product recommendations and you come in the thread posting your 50 step regimen but instead of including the name of the products that work for you, you say:
> 
> i moisturize with this special concoction i stumbled upon that hydrates my hair beyond belief for 14 days straight without reapplication. hth!
> 
> umm... so you just gon' leave and not tell us what this concoction consists of? dang erplexed *


LOL!!
but nah, i ain't tellin' y'all NOTHING.
that way, when I get to waist length and my hair is swanging i can bottle that **** up and run hoes on a natural hair pyramid scheme.
We've seen it work before.


----------



## PennyK (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow I can't believe I sat here and read all 19 pages of this... y'all know y'all wrong


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 2, 2012)

You know you are wrong when you post status updates raving about how healthy your hair is now and your beginning photo looks better than the one you are raving about!  *Just saying*

Got me rechecking the dates on your photos cause I can't believe the 'ish you posting!

....saw this yesterday!!!


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 2, 2012)

Got another one....you know you are wrong when you hate on a newbie cause she doesn't know how to start her HHJ as if your hair BEEN healthy since birth!


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 2, 2012)

beauti said:


> *you know you dead wrong for kissing a.zz just because the person has WL hair or longer:*
> *you: can anyone recommend a good DC?*
> *NL member: I really like Silicone Mix, it gives alot of slip*
> *you: oh...thnx*
> ...


 
OMG I laughed so hard at this that my co-workers had to ask me if I was ok!!!


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 2, 2012)

you know you wrong when you KNOW new products about to drop and that they aren't "completely natural" but you reppin them anyway!

You know you wrong when you watch someone get a horrible hair cut and smile like it's the business to promote a salon *smh*


----------



## mezzogirl (Feb 2, 2012)

I haven't laughed out loud like this in a while.  Oh, and ouch, I'm guilty of some of these.


----------



## Bublin (Feb 2, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> _Who _does that? Bublin are you making a confession Never heard of such a thing. That seems like it takes too much effort!


 
luckiestdestiny LOL..i wish my hair was anywhere near long enough to 'pull up high and bend back low' to claim waist length.
Yep  i have seen a couple of pics where they have long hair but it is not waist length but they claimed it by pulling their waistlines up high and leaning slightly back ....well i noticed it


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 2, 2012)

oh my goood ladies! you have made my day. i laughed like hell.

my hubby kept staring at me like "whats wrong with you laughing like that on a text instead of a video"...

its LHCF ladies that are giving me tummy musles by laughing.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 8, 2012)

Y'all know y'all wrong when....your a repeat offender post in both Intern +eye cream gate thread arguing with everyone and get both threads shut down in less than a week


----------



## Carmelella (Feb 8, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> OOOH OOOH I got one!
> --You know you're wrong when YOU start a challenge thread and then abandon it.


 

I'm guilty guilty guilty. but i dont think anyone was still interested


----------



## Carmelella (Feb 8, 2012)

You know you wrong when you post update pics of your Knee Length Hair but you got no edges!!  I think thats an automatic disqualified   I know you working on it,.. but save the update for when you got it all worked out. 

Or at least show us some update pics of edge regrowth


----------



## Carmelella (Feb 8, 2012)

Originally Posted by *TamedTresses* 

 
_You know you wrong when you join the WSL challenge talking 'bout this is gonna be your year and you haven't even made it to MBL, APL or even SL yet._




moonglowdiva said:


> *It's called faith . You know, the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.*


 

Its called jumping the gun  I come into the post thinking that i will see all the BSL aiming for waist length but 95% of the posters are "holding their spot" at neck length. I love to view the short haired posts too, but I thought the titles were made to keep things organized.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Feb 9, 2012)

You know you wrong when OP post 50-11 ginormous pics of her progress or styles or whatever then almost everyone who replies quotes those ginormous pics 50-11 times then I gotta go through all 50-11 replies with all those big ole pics just to read through the thread and all you are replying with is "cute" and "ooh so pretty" and the like....over and over again....

Ooh and you know you wrong when you post threads and type like you are texting one of your homegirls...I mean yes some shorthand is fine but dag some of us are 25-30+ and actually read and write proper english....geesh!


----------



## GIJane (Feb 9, 2012)

lana said:


> When I was a newbie I followed bad advice so I gotta say:
> 
> You know you are wrong when you tell us that you are gettin fabulous growth, 2+ inches a month from some animal medicine - only sold in Canada or Mexico, oh but when you apply it to your scalp, ignoring the* "do not ingest or place on skin"* warning on the bottle and it gives you visions and hallucinations, *it's worth it for hair growth*! Girl you betta go get yours!
> 
> You are wrong for that! Cause some of us were once desperate enough to try it!


 

 Ummm you wouldn't know what the products name are .  Just kidding.  But really is there one .


----------



## ReignLocks (Feb 15, 2012)

*....when you bump a thread from 2002 just to ask for progress! SMH *


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 29, 2012)

When there is a long original post, with lots of pics and whatnot, and you quote the entire thing just to say "thanks" or " I agree".


----------



## Jetblackhair (Mar 29, 2012)

When you change your font size from this to "this".


----------



## naturallygoldie (Mar 29, 2012)

....you type *delete* when you start a new post or start to reply but change your mind....you can just navigate off of the page instead of posting.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jul 14, 2014)

Funny thread lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 2, 2016)

I had to bump this thread because I'm in a sideways mood an needed a laugh


----------



## lana (Jan 3, 2016)

@GIJane - man I don't even remember typing that...but, yes, I actually do remember (raises eyebrows). Do you really want to know?

Cause...I wasn't joking about hallucinations and headaches.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 4, 2016)

You know you wrong when you post pics with these crazy graphics over your face. I hate that so much. There's a free app to pixelate your face, do that!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 4, 2016)

Love this thread btw


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 4, 2016)

You know you wrong when you use heat on your hair 4x a week, then have the nerve to complain on here about your hair not growing haha and more ha.


----------



## happycakes (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for this info!  I never knew.



PinkSunshine77 said:


> You know you wrong when you post pics with these crazy graphics over your face. I hate that so much. There's a free app to pixelate your face, do that!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jan 5, 2016)

pinkopulence said:


> Thanks for this info!  I never knew.


 anytime  
I had to go searching for it, and for the ladies mobile posting those ginormous pics, there's a pic resize app to. I have one for Iphone 6. Sorry the name escapes me but you can search app store and you'll find it


----------



## alex114 (Jun 18, 2016)

Okay this has been annoying me sooooo bad-- you know you're wrong when you start a thread and get everyone involved and waiting on an update, but then you just go *poof* off of LHCF even though people literally tagged you asking for an update before you fell off the face of the earth -_- Feels like such a waste of everyone's advice and well meaning concern.


----------

